# nissan king cab plow movie



## Tomaser (Mar 3, 2013)

just wanna share a little video,





 Thumbs Up


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Thats some neat footage, and its sure throwing the snow good...Not sure if I'd feel comfortable plowing @ 50mph in my 1ton, let alone a 1/2ton. 

Whats with the frame around the truck? Is it for dispersing the load?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

That's wild with that frame.


----------



## Tomaser (Mar 3, 2013)

Yes otherwise the frame will break,


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

That thing really throws the snow.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I can't imagine plowing that fast. Once in a while I will hit 30mph in my Volvo wheeler and that's honestly to fast. It doesn't scrape good at that speed.


----------

